# Dont judge a book by its cover



## NamVetJoe (Apr 18, 2018)

This is my second try at spatchcock chicken, this is butt ugly chicken. BUT oh so juicy oh so smoky. Got to give me a 90 245 for 3 hr


----------



## motocrash (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey,as long as it's tasty.:)Not sure what you're smoking with but next time bump the temp up to 315*-325* for the last hour to crisp up the skin.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 18, 2018)

I dunno Joe. Doesn’t look so ugly to me brother. I’d eat em for sure. Like! B


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 18, 2018)

You didn't put a bunch of rub on it.  It looks golden though..:cool:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks eatable to me. Can't be butt ugly you cut that off.  :rolleyes: :D

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 18, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> I dunno Joe. Doesn’t look so ugly to me brother. I’d eat em for sure. Like! B


I agree , seen way worse than that . I bet it was good .


----------



## tropics (Apr 19, 2018)

Joe nice job LIKES
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 19, 2018)

Looks good from my screen Joe, As long as it's juicy and flavorful who cares what it looks like.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2018)

It sure looks good from here, we don't eat the skin.
So as long as it's tender & juicy, that's good for me!
Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 19, 2018)

Looks damn good from here.


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 19, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> You didn't put a bunch of rub on it.  It looks golden though..:cool:


I actually panted the underside with mustard and put a generous amount of rub on that side, worked out well that way


----------



## mlrtym44 (Apr 25, 2018)

it isn't always about looks.  LOL


----------



## weedeater (Apr 25, 2018)

If it tasted good then I count it as a success!

Weedeater


----------

